# LongIsland NY



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any sub work in Longisland for the 07/08 season? All of Nassau or Western Suffolk Counties? Will even travel to Queens and Brooklyn. Let me know. Thanks Rich


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

How are you doing? I have plenty of work available in both Nassau and Suffolk, please email me at [email protected] with type of equipment you have and rates you're looking for. Thanks Al


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Big Al. Email sent. Rich


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

To the top............


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bump..... bump


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rich,

LIM&R (Nick)
631-523-3361
1-877-LIMAINT
[email protected]


----------

